# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  كل يوم احد الساعه 11  ؟؟؟

## دموع فلسطين

قسم العناية المركزة بمستشفى تورنينتو بكندا ... حدثت ظاهرة غريبة

وهي الوفاة المفاجأة للمرضى بغض النظر عن حالاتهم المرضية ...

والأدهى والأمر أنهم يموتون بنفس الساعه (11 مساءا) من كل أحد ... ولم يكن عند أطباء المستشفى أي تفسير لهذه الظاهره ... واستعانوا بفريق من الخبراء لدراسة الوضع ومعرفة أسباب الموت المفاجئ ... 

وبعد فشل الفريق في فك رموز اللغز ... قرروا الإنتظار خارج قسم العناية المركزة قبل الوقت

المرتقب بخمس دقائق ... وفعلا جلسوا ينتظروا على أعصابهم ...

ويوم أجت الساعه 11 بالضبط ...عارفين شو اكتشوا؟؟؟





شافوا عامل!!نظافه هندي ( مؤجر لعمل جزئي يوم الأحد)

يدخل المركز ويفصل جهاز الإمداد بالحياة عشان يشبك المكنسه

----------


## دموع فلسطين

من يتوقع ماذا فعل في المنظف  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ابن الذين الله لا يعطيه العافية فوق تعبه  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## keana

غبي

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 
غبي ........

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ههههههههههه

مشكور اخي عالموضوع ..

----------


## nawayseh

:Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## دموع فلسطين

اذا انتم عصبتو كيف الاطباء  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## دموع فلسطين

تخيلو ان الى صار في القصه صار في الاردن

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

فعلا انه هندي  :Eh S(14):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

مكنسه ..؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حدا بكنس بالعنايه المركزه ؟؟!!
الله يسامحه ..

----------


## دموع فلسطين

يا ناس طيب خذوها على محمل العطف والحنيه يمكن هو ما بعرف الى انه ينظف  وما احد نبهه  شو يسوي

----------


## ناره

يسلمووو ع الموضوع

----------


## رموش حزينه

ياعمو بحكولك هندي ليه متفاجاين بالموضوع

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> تخيلو ان الى صار في القصه صار في الاردن


الله لايقدر ان شاء الله 
وسطح يسطحو هاد حمار ما بيفهم معدومة الحنية عندو الله لا يعطي العافية الغبي الله ياخدك ما اغباك كل هاي نظافة 
 :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
الله يعينه ع عقلاته هالمسكين  :Frown: 
[/align]

----------


## احمد العزايزة

ههههههههههه الله لا يعطيه العافيه

----------


## دموع فلسطين

بعين الله الله يكون في عونه ترى القصه قديمه 
خلاص مو مشكله

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## دموع فلسطين

من جد لا تعليق بوركت اخي  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):  :416c1f9d04:  :416c1f9d04:  :Icon11:

----------


## anoucha

ابن الذين واللواتي شو هو ما عندو دماغ

----------


## دموع فلسطين

عنده دماغ بس على قده

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دماغ هذا يلي مثله لازمهم الطخ أحسن 


 :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):

----------


## دموع فلسطين

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f: ÷ههههههههههه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اما شو هالزلمه نضايفي من الاخر النضافه ذابحته  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7): 

تقبلوا مروري بكل ود

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يعني يلي ماتوا اصلا كانوا ح يموتوا وهندي كان السبب 

بمعنى ثاني انتهى عمرهم

----------


## candle of dark

ياااا سلام...
 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## دموع فلسطين

شكراا لمروركم الطيب

----------

